# Stellplatz info required please!!



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We're off to Germany at the beginning of September for a few weeks, first port of call is the Gutersloh area where i used to be stationed many (25+!) years ago, then across to the Harz mountains via Hameln, returning via Winterberg, along the mosel and back to the ferry at Zeebrugge.

We already have an extensive list of stellplatz for the mosel region and have found a good stopover near gutersloh at a place called harsewinkel where our married quarter was (all those years ago). The Bordatlas book has been invaluable for this but we would love to hear from anyone who has visited the Harz mountains recently (last time we were there the 'wall' was still up) and know of any good places to stop, stellplatz, wildcamping or campsites. 
We're also going to recce the winterberg region with a view to visiting there in the winter early next year for a change instead of the vosges area of France. Once again any first hand info on this region would be most appreciated.


pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Greetings posters, time is running out, i'm on the ferry on friday night (3rd sept), surely someone's got some recommendations - sites, stellplatz or wildcamping, anything? - please, pretty please?

pete.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

I can e-mail stellplatz pushpins for autoroute if you want
Eddie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the offer eddie,

i've already got the pushpins from the downloads section on this site, what i was really after was peoples personal recommendations and experiences but it seems not many have been to these areas recently. C'est la vie! (haven't a clue what that is in German).

pete.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete,

I know 4 Stellplätze in the Harz area. They are in Bad Lauterberg (at the "Vitamar" swimming pool), in Zorge, in Blankenburg (Car Park "Schnappelberg") and in Schierke. However according to rumours the Stellplatz in Schierke has been closed meanwhile.

But there are many more.

Notice that all I know is from theory. Though having been born and grown up close to the Harz (in Braunschweig) I have not yet been there with the motorhome.

Hope that helps,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gerhard,

I knew someone would come to my aid sooner or later!

I shall bear your suggestions in mind and let you know how we get on.

pete.


----------

